# MAC - Rushmetal - August 2007



## lara (May 25, 2007)

Place all your Rushmetal swatches and product images in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! *For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.*

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead. 





This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the Rushmetal discussion thread. For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the colour story thread when it becomes available.


----------



## mezzamy (May 26, 2007)

* Off The Radar





Gold Mode *


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 1, 2007)

Two more from the same seller - these pics belong to person whose ebay userid is shaps58

*Cocomotion*





*Quick Frost*


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 18, 2007)

Quick Frost V White Gold


----------



## triccc (Jun 18, 2007)

Frenzy Lipstick


----------



## panda0410 (Jul 3, 2007)

Some more comparison swatches -


----------



## gingerbelle (Jul 7, 2007)

*Cocomotion and Rushmetal*

Found these while stalking pics...


----------



## gingerbelle (Jul 7, 2007)

*Moar *

Found a couple more...


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jul 9, 2007)

These are curtesy of Dollly on LiveJournal!





*copperized, quick frost, cocomotion, gold mode*





*quick frost, coco, cocomotion, tan, copperized, golden olive, gold mode*









*the same but without quick frost.*


----------



## charismaticlime (Jul 12, 2007)

From cosinside.net






*Gold Mode and Off The Radar are switched in the two pics below


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jul 13, 2007)

I  just bought some pigments yesterday, so thought I'd share some swatches


----------



## birki (Jul 16, 2007)

http://img.makeupalley.com/8/3/0/2/713139.JPG





(L to R): Quick Frost, Copperized, Mauvement, Gold Mode, Revved Up, Off the Radar, Rushmetal


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Jul 17, 2007)

comparison swatches on NC15 skin:

























http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/4548/quickfroster2.jpg

Sorry for the last pic, it isn't very good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 White Gold has a green shimmer, Quick Frost a gold shimmer and Frozen White blue & pink shimmer. Frost shimmers silvery and White is just white.


----------



## shyan01 (Jul 19, 2007)

Off the radar , Rushmetal , Revved Up (without flash)
Attachment 3648

With flash
Attachment 3649

Next to Pinked mauve and Rose
Attachment 3650


----------



## mac.lovers (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## Judymomocoa (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## Amber (Jul 20, 2007)

Copperized pigment






Mauvement pigment






swatches on NW20 skin. L to R: mauvement pigment, gold spill MSF, northern light MSF, copperized pigment


----------



## BeatrixKiddo (Jul 21, 2007)

*This is Rushmetal Pigment mixed with MAC Clear Lipglass to make a Lipstick/ gloss*











*This is Cocomotion swatched - I can see Copper and Olive/ Herb Green in it it's simpley gorgeous.*






*This is Copperized I can see Copper and Gold in this one as well*


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 21, 2007)

Thrills Lipstick with Mahogany Lip Pencil


----------



## BeatrixKiddo (Jul 21, 2007)

*With MAC Water Based Mixing Medium 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

From top to Bottom in each Photo:

*Copperized *
*Rushmetal *
*Cocomotion* ( I call it Cocomo!)

Had to do one in dim lighting - my fave!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jul 21, 2007)

Here is Revved Up pigment with Elaborate l/g


----------



## lovers_end (Jul 22, 2007)

Rushmetal, Cocomotion, and Copperized





I used chapstick as a base.


----------



## BeatrixKiddo (Jul 24, 2007)

*From Top to Bottom in all swatches w/ MAC Mixing Medium Water Based:*

*Gold Mode* 
*Cocomotion* 
*Rose Gold Metal* 
*Pink Bronze* 
*Off the Radar* 
*In Natural Indoor Light*






*In Sunlight*
















*Daytime w/ window and Bathroom Lighting*






*I really like how in this comparison you can really see the Olive undertones in Cocomotion.  BTW, I really like Gold Mode and how it reflects (duo chromes) a white gold.*


----------



## BeatrixKiddo (Jul 25, 2007)

*Moonbathe Firespot vs. Off the Radar Rushmetal Pigment*

*(*L/E Firespot e/s on left & Off the Radar Pigment Right*)*

**swatches are applied dry no base**
*Bathroom Lighting*






*Shadow angle in Natural Indoor light*






*In Sunlight*


----------



## styrch (Jul 26, 2007)

Comparison for Revved up... 

Top to bottom (left side): Apricot Pink, Revved Up, In Living Pink
Left to Right (right side): Lovestone, Cranberry


----------



## This Is Mine (Jul 26, 2007)

Swatched  with no base. Ist swtch of each color is just dry; second swatch is with mixing medium. 
From left to right...
gold mode , mauvement, copperized, reved-up, quick frost






with flash (indoors)





without flash (indoors, incandescent bulbs)





with difused flash (indoors)















ENJOY


----------



## karya (Jul 27, 2007)

Rushmetal swatches on my Asian MAC SFF (compact) C2 skin:





top pic: under white light
bottom pic: under yellow light
no photo-shop enhancement or flash used.


----------



## Christina1835 (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: MAC - Rushmetal - August 2007 8 Pigment Swatches*

With Flash on Camera:






Top: Mauvement, Quick Frost, Copperized

Bottom: Gold Mode, Revved Up, Rushmetal, Cocomotion, Off the Radar

Without Flash on Camea:


----------



## geeko (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## Alliestella (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## karya (Aug 4, 2007)

swatches of Rushmetal pigments using Kiehl's lipbalm as medium, colors apply sheer:





natural light used
no photoshop enhancement

note: Copperized is NOT lip safe


----------



## cleodelinda (Aug 7, 2007)

Well... the pigments got all the focus but I think the lip products deserves some love too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here is a late pic of Thrills and Fast Lane (+ Young Spark from Flashtronic)






There are small blisters on the overspray layer on Thrills, it was probably hot during the shipping.


----------

